# Dead body kept for benefits



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/us_usa_corpse;_ylt=AmgfdAaE4FJ1bd1NoTjX6v_tiBIF


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

EWWWWWWW! Weren't there reports of a nuisance smell?!?!


Sounds like the cats were hanging out hoping for a bite


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I guess thats one way to get extra prop money.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..she didn't have enough money to have a proper burial? You got to be joking!?!?!?! I think the cats could smell the decaying mom and wanted to get into the house. It is scary to see what people are capable of doing.


----------

